# do you sense your therapist thinks your a loser or hopeless on inside?



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have lot of trust issues and saw my therapist for first time and told her my dysfunctional family history and some of them are very over the top but the ones I feel embarrased are the personal ones i've told her and almost feel like i sensed she think's i'm a total loser with no hope... and was confused on what needs to be done.. Anyhow, i know therapist are humans but anyone feel even your therapist is looking down on your or think you're total waste of time? I'm sure some are really motivated to help but I have this feeling some are just sucking it up since they're getting really rich just by acting like there listening and find solution but not really understanding...


----------

